# Data code transferred from HD footage



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just a professional investigation company looking to find some software that can convert footage from an SD card into quicktime.mov with date & time stamp.

Right now caprturing the footage via canapus AV converter w/Final Cut 6 to bring in the date & time with the capture.

Ideally we would like somethingw where we can maybe grab the footage & transcode straight from The SD card and still presevering the date & time. Its very important for the clients.

-using Panasonic SD 80 plamcorders-AVCHD codec

Any help would be great,


----------

